# Schulung: „Industrie 4.0 Kommunikation“ in der Praxis



## Softing_IA (15 April 2019)

*Schulung: „Industrie 4.0 Kommunikation“ - OPC UA, MQTT in der Praxis*

*Inhalt des zweitägigen Anwendertrainings:*

*Basis Technologie OPC UA*



Datenmodell 
Transportmechanismen 
Sicherheitskonzept 
*OPC UA Daten Aggregation*



Schnittstellenabstraktion 
Adressraumverwaltung 
Security Supervision
Zertifikate (User) 
Adressraum- und IP-Filter 
 
*MQTT, REST, Cloud*



MQTT Grundlagen, Kommunikationsprinzip und Sicherheit 
REST Grundlagen, Architekturprinzipien und Sicherheit 
Anwendungsszenarien für sichere IoT Cloud Kommunikation (Data Storage, Big Data, Small Data) 
*OPC UA- und IoT-Anwendungen in der Praxis (Umfangreiche praktische Übungen)*



Inbetriebnahme und Konfiguration von OPC-Servern und OPC–Clients 
Datenerfassung aus unterschiedlichen Steuerungen (S7-300/400, S7-1500, Modbus-SPS, …) 
Realisierung von sicheren OPC UA Verbindungen (Zertifikatshandling) 
Konfiguration eines Secure Integration Servers (Filterung) 
Konfiguration von MQTT- und REST-Verbindungen für Cloud-Anwendungen 
Prozessdatenarchivierung  in Datenbanken bzw. Rezeptmanagement - Prozessdaten aus der Datenbank  lesen und in die Steuerung schreiben 
Troubleshooting (typische Fehlerquellen) 
 


*Zielgruppen:*
 Anwender von Produkten mit OPC / OPC UA Interface, System Integratoren, Wartungspersonal
Nicht für Entwickler.

*Voraussetzungen:*
Sie überlegen Industrie 4.0 in ihrer Fertigung einzuführen oder haben  bereits erste Erfahrungen mit der Digitalisierung der  Produktionsanlagen gemacht. Dann sind sie hier genau richtig. Mit der  Schulung erhalten sie wertvolles Wissen mit dem sie ihre täglichen  Anforderungen schnell und einfach umsetzen.

*Termine:*


----------

